# Powdered Sugar



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

When do you start a powdered sugar regiment? I'm installing my package tomorrow, would I wait a week before I start doing the powdered sugar treatment or is that too soon? Also, do you place a tray under the screened bottom board to count the mites that fall off?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I would just monitor your mites counts for now. No treatments will be necessary until the summer or later.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

OK, I just installed my bees today. I noticed that there were some with mites on them. Not many, but a few. since there is no brood at this point, wouldn't giving them a sugar dusting now get rid of a lot of the mites that are on the bees thus making fewer to lay in the comb that hasn't been drawn yet?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

A sugar dusting now might give the mites a big setback, but if you do it I reccomend doing it at dusk, waiting until the bees are all back in, and sealing up the entrance for two to four days because the dusting might also make them abscond. At this point the new hive really isn't home to them and they might decide that they'd rather find a place where people don't mess with them.

By the way, expect the bees to be more hostile at dusk that at mid-day.


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

Sport
Congrats on getting your package going. I know you were waiting anxiously!!! As far as powdered sugar treatments, here is my amateur opinion. I would put your screened bottom board under the hive (which it probably already is) and get natural mite drop counts. Don't forget to use sticky paper or some kind of oil on the tray or plastic sheet (which ever you have) If the numbers are high, I would do a sugar dusting. I'm new at this too, so I'm no expert. Maybe it's a wash. If you dust em, maybe the bees will get a head start on the mites, but if you do perhaps it could make them uncomfortable enough to abscond. After all, they were taken from their home, shipped in a box, put in a new home with new comb that they have to draw out. They have no honey stores or pollen, etc...You get the point. Hopefully other more experienced beeks will pipe in here. And hopefully my perspective has helped. 

Good luck!
-K-


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I've decided to wait on the dusting. Having mites is bad. Having my hive take off would be worse. I'm hoping for not worse. I have a tray under the sbb and don't see any mite drops, yet. I just have some veg oil in it. Don't know if that what I should use, but that's what I did. Thanks for the sugestions.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I leave my screens open to the ground all summer. I sugar coat about every 10 days or so and the nice thing about the ps is it attracts ants...and they like protein too


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

bluegrass said:


> I leave my screens open to the ground all summer. I sugar coat about every 10 days or so and the nice thing about the ps is it attracts ants...and they like protein too


Might attract a lot of other unwanted pests though.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

hummingberd said:


> Might attract a lot of other unwanted pests though.


No, my dogs take care of everything from mouse size up


----------



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

bluegrass said:


> No, my dogs take care of everything from mouse size up


Lucky! All my cats do is eat sleep and poop!


----------



## inga (Feb 21, 2007)

*Ant are good for bees???*



bluegrass said:


> I leave my screens open to the ground all summer. I sugar coat about every 10 days or so and the nice thing about the ps is it attracts ants...and they like protein too


Huh? I don't get it! 

You mean there's something good about attracting ants??


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

the ants eat mites


----------



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

They won't eat them while thery're on the bees or in the cells, as the bees will defend the hive against them. What they will do is eat fallen mites.


----------



## Beorn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Which brand of sugar?*

Is there a particular brand of sugar that you would say is safer than the others. I don't want to add any problems to my hive. I do like this treatment for mites though. My wife and I are trying to avoid using chemicals on the hive. So anything I can add to my IPM is awesome.

I just installed my bees today. Was that ever a long wait. I lost both my hives to this screwy weather this year. I fell asleep just listening to the buzz. 

I can't wait until spring weather arrives in earnest. 

Michael


----------

